# Dojo Loaches and shrimp fry



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

Will Dojo Loaches eat shrimp and shrimp fry? They've left my adult amano's alone, but i'm not sure if it'll be the same with smaller shrimp.


Thanks,
kkau1


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It's a possibility with any fish, especially if the shrimp are small.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

It might like trenac said.
Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, I agree... Cherry's are small. I think it might not be such a good idea.


----------

